# الطابعة ثلاثية الابعاد (3d printer ceramic)



## mappa (1 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​بدايتا أحب أهنئ جميع من ساهم في تأسيس وإنشاء الموقع وأوجه لهم كل الشكر والعرفان لما يقدمونه من دعم وجهود عالية في دفع عجلة العلم والمعرفة من خلال الموقع:12::12::12:
وهذا يجعلني اطمئن على أنني ساجد من يمد لي يد العون في موضوع دراستي في الماجستير في التربية الفنية .:63:

الموضوع يتحدث عن طابعة 3d printer ceramicوتوظيفها في التربية الفنية 
و أنا جمعت جزء قليل من المعلومات المتوفرة باللغة العربية عن الطابعة مع العلم انه يوجد العديد من المراجع والدراسات الأجنبية التي تناولت الطابعة بعدة أوجه ولكني اجد صعوبة في ترجمتها :4:
أترككم مع جزء بسيط أعددته أتمنى انو يكتمل بتعاونكم معي ليصبح ماده علمية متوفرة باللغة العربية ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 

المقدمة 
إننا نعيش في زمن قفزة به التقنيات الرقمية إلى أعلى مراتب التطور ومازال التطور مستمر في ضل التقنيات الرقمية وكان من الضرورة لاستيعاب هذا التطور أن تدمج التقنيات في العملية التعليمية التربوية لينتج ما يسمى بتقنيات التعليم التي عرفتها المنظمة العربية عام 1979..................................
و بقية الموضوع في المرفق الذي أتمنى أن ينال إجابكم



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
لا اعلم هل الموضوع في المكان المناسب ام لا اترك هذا لاخواني المراقبين :87:


----------



## mappa (2 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
امممممممم
ما اعرف ذا في احد من الاعضاء يساعدني ويزودني باسماء شركات في السعودية من الممكن انها توفر اجهزة زي هذا الجهاز 
وطلب صغيرووون هل يوجد اعضاء مترجمين في الموقع ؟؟؟وهل من الممكن اني اقدر اتواصل معهم 
لان زي ما قلت المراجع اجنبية وترجمة قوقل تفشل 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mappa (11 فبراير 2011)

72 مشاهدة ولا واحد فيهم رد ؟؟؟؟؟
طب ممكن احد يفسر لي كيف اقدر اعمل زي هذي الطابعة بصراحة ما فهمت ايه الي حصل

الطابعة على الرابط التالي 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nbtZOolSIY


----------



## mappa (12 فبراير 2011)

:11::11::11:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :11::11::11:
والله انا حاسه باحساس ما قد حسيته 
انا محبطه على الاخر :80::80::80:
اورح لمين يساعدني في الموضوع دا 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هو يا انو الموضوع مكانو مش هنا يا انو الموضوع مكانو مش هنا 
حاجه من الاتنين دول 
لان محدش بيرد عليا :80:


----------



## mappa (18 فبراير 2011)

مساء الخير 
كيفكم يارب تكونو بخير
الحمد لله بعد بحث طويل لمدة شهر واخيرا قدرت اتوصل لطريقة اقدر اتحصل بيها على اجهاز 
عن طريق موقع الشركة التالي
http://www.bitsfrombytes.com/
وفي المرفق اسعار حلوه للجهاز للمهتمين بالجهاز 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الموضوع في طريقة للاكتمال وانشاء الله راح ازودكم بامكانيات الجهاز من خلال تجربتي قريب 
دعواتكم


----------



## mappa (27 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعد بحث متواصل لشهور توصلت لاسم شركتين متخصصين في الجهاز ويبيعوه باسعار جدااا حلوه تقريبا 3000 ريال
http://reprap.org/wiki/Ceramic_Extrusion


http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3604



بالتوفيق للجميع والبحث جاري اكيد


----------

